# Muskies in Lake Erie



## the_waterwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

It's that time of year again where we see muskies being caught incidentally on the reefs while jigging for walleyes. If anyone catches one please share your catch! I always love seeing that these fish are out there. 

When I charter fished it seems that we would see them from March through June with a few popping up again in the fall. 

If you prefer not to share a pm is always welcome!


----------



## parmachris (Sep 25, 2013)

Nice post. I would also encourage releasing them.


----------



## johnjr (Apr 2, 2012)

the_waterwolf said:


> It's that time of year again where we see muskies being caught incidentally on the reefs while jigging for walleyes. If anyone catches one please share your catch! I always love seeing that these fish are out there.
> 
> When I charter fished it seems that we would see them from March through June with a few popping up again in the fall.
> 
> If you prefer not to share a pm is always welcome!


----------



## the_waterwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

johnjr said:


> View attachment 204374


Thank you for the photo! Beautiful fish!


----------



## KTRAIN (Mar 3, 2014)

Out by g can last Sunday


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

Off put in bay Dec 2015


----------



## Alaskan20 (Feb 18, 2013)

this was in december


----------



## mkalink (Mar 28, 2010)

I have seen more and more Muskys caught over the last 3 or 4 years than the previous 20 years. They must be moving out of lake St Clair and the Detroit River to find food.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

We caught 6 over the yrs. on the charter boat, all between 30 & 36"s. All on Reefrunners @ 15-20' deep.


----------



## Kwall (Feb 12, 2014)

Meerkat said:


> View attachment 204838
> 
> Off put in bay Dec 2015


Couldn't you put a better picture up, he looks like he's scared to death of that little fish


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing (Feb 5, 2009)

Right off the green can at Niagara a couple years ago. Program was Barenaked Barbie 4ft. Was about to lift it out of the water next to the kicker and this fish exploded the bait!


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

I've always wondered why we dont see occasional giants out of LE like we do in St Clair. I know Erie has a smaller population, but anytime I see pics of Erie muskys they are small to medium sized. Never see a 50+ giant like you routinely see in St Clair.


----------



## Cashregisterface (Jun 1, 2012)

I've never caught one out of Erie. I have to make hour long trips out to westbranch to get those. It would be a surprise to get one while trolling for walleye. Nice photos. I'm definitely jealous..


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing (Feb 5, 2009)

Bassthumb said:


> I've always wondered why we dont see occasional giants out of LE like we do in St Clair. I know Erie has a smaller population, but anytime I see pics of Erie muskys they are small to medium sized. Never see a 50+ giant like you routinely see in St Clair.


They're afraid of us......


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

Bassthumb said:


> I've always wondered why we dont see occasional giants out of LE like we do in St Clair. I know Erie has a smaller population, but anytime I see pics of Erie muskys they are small to medium sized. Never see a 50+ giant like you routinely see in St Clair.



I'll bet we have hooked them, some have reported strong board sinkers and near inability to gain any line. I'd be reluctant to think my standard walleye trolling setup is strong enough for a 45" plus


----------



## etower175 (Oct 17, 2015)

This is my goal for this year is to fish for Muskie on the western end of Erie. I know there out there. Might not be the big ones I'm looking. I figured I can fish for Walleye's in the early morning then focus on muskies afterwards.


----------



## travelinmark1979 (Mar 22, 2015)

Got this one last fall. Kudos to Chuck at Ohio Sportfishing. Had a great time. Don't remember exactly how big it was. Maybe he will chime in and tell us the specs.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Bassthumb said:


> I've always wondered why we dont see occasional giants out of LE like we do in St Clair. I know Erie has a smaller population, but anytime I see pics of Erie muskys they are small to medium sized. Never see a 50+ giant like you routinely see in St Clair.


Not showing them the right stuff. I tried a few times last year. Only pulled 4 to 8lb walleyes and giant sheepshead while trying.


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

They catch big ones by the niagara bar and Buffalo Harbour. There are charters that target them out east.


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

tomb said:


> Not showing them the right stuff. I tried a few times last year. Only pulled 4 to 8lb walleyes and giant sheepshead while trying.


You did get that one musky two years ago east of the crib out of Cleveland.Tomb.


----------



## Fishin Musician (Jan 2, 2007)

We saw a GIANT swimming around Edgewater Marina a couple years ago on the Peerless II.


----------



## nstansbe (Jul 12, 2012)

Historically Lake Erie was been a strong hold for both musky and northern pike populations... There is some evidence they are returning in small numbers in areas that have recent weed growth and improved water quality...IMO it is doubtful you will have a return of a robust population with the loss of spawning habitat and most of these incidental catches are from limited local populations spawning successfully... Also the big fish likely key in on suckers and shad and are very nomadic... Most of our angling efforts or focused elsewhere... I'm sure there is a small population of giant fish somewhere in the western basin, but there is a lot of water to cover for a temperamental fish to say the least... Many of the larger river systems support populations of both as well and likely contribute to the incidental catch rate...again just my opinion, but I fish LSC, Presque Isle, and Erie year round... and love musky.


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

A couple years back while fishing conneaut at the first riffle near the mouth I saw 3 giant musky swim up the shallow water and into a deep spot near the shore. One swam into a downed tree and a steelhead shot out of that tree like a rocket! I believe they were feeding on stockers. When you get far east on erie you will find the needed weed beds. Check this out,

http://northtonawandasun.com/rod-gun-and-game-want-a-whopper-of-a-good-time-fish-for-niagara-musky/


----------



## parmachris (Sep 25, 2013)

nstansbe said:


> Historically Lake Erie was been a strong hold for both musky and northern pike populations... There is some evidence they are returning in small numbers in areas that have recent weed growth and improved water quality...IMO it is doubtful you will have a return of a robust population with the loss of spawning habitat and most of these incidental catches are from limited local populations spawning successfully... Also the big fish likely key in on suckers and shad and are very nomadic... Most of our angling efforts or focused elsewhere... I'm sure there is a small population of giant fish somewhere in the western basin, but there is a lot of water to cover for a temperamental fish to say the least... Many of the larger river systems support populations of both as well and likely contribute to the incidental catch rate...again just my opinion, but I fish LSC, Presque Isle, and Erie year round... and love musky.


Also had a high population of Blue Pike years ago.


----------



## gino (May 14, 2008)

Speaking of muskets I fish the lower Niagara river on some of the windy days we've caught quite a few I've seen some real monsters swim right on the surface within inchs of my buddy's boat you need a aluminum to get in the water launch sucks but I troll all summer off of port burwell to erieue and its common to here on the radio of multiples in a day most I here caught hit spoons anyone looking to catch a real trophy should hit the Niagara bar right up into the river there's some big fish in there it's a pretty well kept secret till now I guess


----------



## wallydvr (Feb 20, 2005)

There was a monster on crib reef last year chasing bait up on top of the reef. We were jig fishing in mid April and it broke surface beside the boat. Was cool to see it chasing in clear 6ft of water like that . I also caught one ice fishing last year by w.sister.


----------



## billyoder01 (May 4, 2015)

wallydvr said:


> There was a monster on crib reef last year chasing bait up on top of the reef. We were jig fishing in mid April and it broke surface beside the boat. Was cool to see it chasing in clear 6ft of water like that . I also caught one ice fishing last year by w.sister.


----------



## CMFish51 (Apr 14, 2004)

Got this guy Tuesday night in brest bay on a DDHJ blue glass minnow 35 off the board....we usually average 1-2 a spring and all caught in MI waters except 1 in the past off west sister


----------



## woodworker2001 (Jan 23, 2006)

travelinmark1979 said:


> Got this one last fall. Kudos to Chuck at Ohio Sportfishing. Had a great time. Don't remember exactly how big it was. Maybe he will chime in and tell us the specs.


It was about 19lbs and prob 36 inches or a hair more. That was a hell of a fish that was caught that night

Dan


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

I caught a 27" musky by SB island in the fall, and a 37" in the Grand river trolling for steelies. Grand river tackle had a huge musky someone caught in the river in the store. I have also caught a handful of pike trolling Fairport harbor. Several years ago InFisherman had an article about musky fishing the Eastern basin, the guy did not catch many, but he caught a lot of 50"+ fish.


----------



## Areemjay (Dec 7, 2014)

Crestliner ts. Yes the Buffalo Harbor, upper and lower Niagara Harbor support some real monsters. The largest ones seem to get hooked in the fall consistantly. We are always hearing about 50+ inch muskys. Grab a charter N check it out


----------



## BURNIN DAYLIGHT (Oct 14, 2010)

A guy that i used to work with fishes the grand river for them and he has gotten some Hogs several in mid to upper 40's and 1-51" that's all he fishes for not far from the lake


----------



## pik-n-fin (May 20, 2004)

I believe those are all the Great Lakes Muskie Strain, which is so cool to see! I guess that's stating the obvious since they come from Erie. Their markings are more of a 'spot' pattern than a 'barred' one that the Northern Strain has. Very cool!


----------



## Fishin Musician (Jan 2, 2007)

BURNIN DAYLIGHT said:


> A guy that i used to work with fishes the grand river for them and he has gotten some Hogs several in mid to upper 40's and 1-51" that's all he fishes for not far from the lake


I got a 44" in the lower grand a few years ago


----------



## St. Clair Slayer (Nov 27, 2014)

There is a bay on the north shore east of Erieau that has some big musky. We catch a lot of big musky fishing with walleye gear on St. Clair. The trick is to get the hook in the lip rather than the gullet. If they get the bait inside their mouth odds are you will not see the fish... or your bait ever again. LOL


----------



## heidlers (May 24, 2010)

eyecatchum2 said:


> I caught a 27" musky by SB island in the fall, and a 37" in the Grand river trolling for steelies. Grand river tackle had a huge musky someone caught in the river in the store. I have also caught a handful of pike trolling Fairport harbor. Several years ago InFisherman had an article about musky fishing the Eastern basin, the guy did not catch many, but he caught a lot of 50"+ fish.


Have seen a couple upper 40's fish caught by a kid who wades a portion of the Grand the past two seasons. They are definitely there!!


----------



## eriedude (Jul 15, 2010)

Late last summer while pre fishing for the Bassmaster Open I ran into a giant muskie on the east side of Pelee. I had my dropshot rig bit off 3 times in a row so I picked up a tube rod rigged with braid. I cast into the same spot and sure enough she bites. This time I had enough line strength to at least see it . I've caught pike over 40" and this fish dwarfed them. It kind of jumped/rolled and off it came. They are incredible beasts for sure.


----------



## Duckdude82 (Feb 26, 2007)

I lost one that was every bit of 48 inches at the back of the boat last Saturday trolling between B and C cans. We couldn't figure out how to get it in the boat....tried to net it but only 1/3 of the fish fit in the net lol. Ended up losing it before we could take a pic unfortunately. It put up one hell of battle.....first musky I have ever seen...very cool fish.


----------



## Cashregisterface (Jun 1, 2012)

They are a very very finicky fish to catch. One of the best fighting fish in North America. Thanks for posting. .


----------



## TheShoreman (Sep 17, 2015)

Grand river past the dam (covered bridge) in Geneva has good Muskie 40"+ If you have a canoe your good to go.


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

we were trolling marlble head last spring and had a fish bury the board and it stayed under then the fish came up thrashed a few times and got off,didnt seem to be a walleye wasnt a sheephead. got me thinkin it was a muskie.


----------



## Igotgills2 (Apr 23, 2013)

Only came close to touching one in the Detroit river, prefishing a BFL 5 years ago. Slack water slinging a spinner bait and crushed it right by the boat. While cleaning out my shorts I fought it for about 10 minutes and just as it came alongside the boat it rolled and the hook popped free. As long as I don't start losing $13 cranks trolling, I'm all for more muskies.


----------



## Fishin Musician (Jan 2, 2007)

The Grand River is where i caught the one on my wall. 46" but dont tell anyone. LOL


----------



## Fishin Musician (Jan 2, 2007)

Caught Sunday 4.17.16 Mouth of Detroit River and Lake Erie. On a Jig and Minnow.


----------



## Dan(mi) (Feb 8, 2012)

the_waterwolf said:


> It's that time of year again where we see muskies being caught incidentally on the reefs while jigging for walleyes. If anyone catches one please share your catch! I always love seeing that these fish are out there.
> 
> When I charter fished it seems that we would see them from March through June with a few popping up again in the fall.
> 
> If you prefer not to share a pm is always welcome!


----------



## Dan(mi) (Feb 8, 2012)

Michigan water last December.


----------



## the_waterwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

Beautiful fish guys! Glad to see that they are still turning up out there!


----------



## G3guy (Feb 21, 2013)

Caught today between cedar point and Huron, bandit 60 back. I'd give a walleye report but have only caught that musky


----------



## the_waterwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

G3guy said:


> Caught today between cedar point and Huron, bandit 60 back. I'd give a walleye report but have only caught that musky


Super cool!


----------



## channa (Nov 17, 2007)

Caught this Muskie today off Green can by niagra reef trolling a pink husky jerk 90 back 1.5mph.


----------



## TheSkoalBandit (Jun 25, 2012)

Fishin Musician said:


> Caught Sunday 4.17.16 Mouth of Detroit River and Lake Erie. On a Jig and Minnow.


Freaking Awesome!


----------



## Rich B (Feb 14, 2016)

Several years ago in the fall I caught one about 33" or so at Ruggles pulling cranks....did not have any weight on it....nice surprise catch though....


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

Found some the past couple years in and around the cleveland area. Anywhere theres a harbor on Erie in the spring you can find muskie. Just gota work a bit for them.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I am fascinated with this thread, especially with the posting of the recent catches of young fish. I'm guessing some of those are only 2 and 3 year old fish.


----------



## smallydreamin (Apr 21, 2008)

Last summer while fishing for walleye on Rainy Lake in Northern Minnesota, my fishing partner yelled, "there's another one..." he hooked a walleye and started to reel him in. My friend yelled, "hey....something just grabbed my walleye..."

We were fishing a rocky reef in about 20 fow so I told my friend he was snagged (happens a lot on reefs when fishing a jig and minnow). My friend replied that he wasn't snagged and something grabbed his fish. I skeptically grabbed the net and walked up front where he was fishing. I looked down into the water suddenly I saw a giant northern pike with my partners walleye in its mouth. I started to get nervous and juggled the net trying to get ready for the two fish. That must have startled the northern because it let go of the walleye.

It was unbelievable how another fish could just shred a 17" walleye. The bite/teeth marks on the walleye were about seven inches apart. I wouldn't have believed it if I weren't there to see it for myself. Even crazier, it happened again the next day.

Later that evening, back at camp, I was a little more careful taking a swim in the lake to cool and wash off.


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

When I was at Stone Lab a few years back we seines up 2 that were about 6" long right in front of the lab between Gibraltar and South Bass.


----------

